# Whats some of your favorite quotes from LotR?



## Elenciryaquen (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello all, I'm new to the board, but not to Tolkien  And thought I'd ask a question. Whats some of everyones favorites quotes from LotR, you can post as many or as little as you want! Heres some of mine ....



"Well, here at last, dear friends, on the shores of the Sea comes the end 
of our fellowship in Middle-earth. 
Go in peace! 
I will not say: do not weep;for not all tears are an evil." - Gandalf 


"I will take the Ring," he said, "though I do not know the way." - Frodo


"What are you going to do then?" asked Pippin', undaunted by the wizards's bristling brows. "Knock on the doors with your head, Pergrin Took!" said Gandalf. "But if that does not shatter them, and I'm allowed a little piece from foolish questions, I will seek for the opening words." - Pippin/Gandalf


"Come, Mr. Frodo" he cried. "I can't carry it for you, but I can carry you as well as it. So up you get! Come on, Mr. Frodo dear! Sam will give you a ride. Just tell him wear to go and he'll go." - Sam 


"The board is set and the pieces are moving" - Gandalf 


"I fancy, that even if we had entered in, we could have found few treasures in Orthanc more precious than the thing which Wormtongue threw down at us." A shrill shriek, suddenly cut off, came from a open window high above. "It seems Saruman thinks so too!" - Gandalf


YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"- Gandalf


"Mercy!" cried Gandalf. "If the giving of information is to be the cure of your inquisiveness, I shall spend all the rest of my days in answering you. What more do you want to know?" "The names of all the stars, and all the living things, and the whole history of Middle-earth and Over-heaven, and of the Sundering Seas," laughed Pippin. "Of course! What else?" - Gandalf/Pippin


"Listen, Hound of Sauron! Gandalf is here. Fly, if you value your foul skin! I will shrivel you from tail to snout, if you come within this ring!" - Gandalf


"Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens." - Gimil


And I could go on, but I shall not!


----------



## Camille (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello How are you, well sorry to not post all the quotes, but I have read the LOTR in Spanish, and if I translate them it will be a mess  but last night I was reading (again) the Fellowship and reading your post I remebered this part made me laugh:

What are you going to do then?" asked Pippin', undaunted by the wizards's bristling brows. "Knock on the doors with your head, Pergrin Took!" said Gandalf. "But if that does not shatter them, and I'm allowed a little piece from foolish questions, I will seek for the opening words." - Pippin/Gandalf 

I thinks is the funiest part!!


----------



## legendz28 (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't really have a favorite quote, but my favorite scene (from the book anyway, I don't know if it'll make it entirely to the movie) are the scenes with the Ents. Treebeard is great, so is Quickbeam.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 23, 2002)

Gandalf 2 Frodo bout Gollum

Some that get death desreve life
Some that have life deserve death
Can you give it to em?
No well don't be to hasty to deal out death as a punishment.

and in the movie Pippen at the council of Elrond says
I'm comen too
So where are we going?

Tight's quotes!


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

my quote below. agreat thing to say to someone and baffle them.

I also like Gollum's lines like (not exact)

"We wants fishessssssss"

"Nasty hobbitsss"

"Nice mastersss"

"Dont hurtss uss!"
and so on


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 23, 2002)

*Best quote from the book*

Came from someone a while ago. It went like this:

Gollum: "Don't want fish"

Best one from the book...period.

   
JoA


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 23, 2002)

Goldberry (on Bombadil): "He is."


----------



## Greenwood (Jan 23, 2002)

Beleg Strongbow has beaten me to it with his first quote above. If everyone adopted the philosophy behind that quote the world would be a far better and happier place.


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

"Ai! Ai! A Balrog. A Balrog is come!"

And thanks Elenciryaquen for the quote about "White"


----------



## bunnywhippit (Jan 23, 2002)

Heh. I just mentioned this in another thread. One of my all time favourite quotes has to be from FotR : The Ring Goes South pg. 303. It's where Sam mutters to Frodo about thinking Redhorn was "that Fiery Mountain" : 

"I thought at first that this here Redhorn, or whatever its name is, might be it, till Gimli spoke his piece. A fair jaw-cracker dwarf-language must be!" 

That just kills me! It's so simple and somewhat ordinary/normal response to something you've never really come in contact with, yet it says so much about where the Hobbits where, how unwordly (at least Sam was) and how far they then come.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 23, 2002)

My fovourite Gollum quote is the sneak one..... 
Sam starts telling him off about being a sneak....Gollum starts using the word Sneak.

I also like (not exact quote) "Taters, whats taters? ... eh? Whats taters?"

My favourite quote of Gandalf is "Fly you fools!" Thats the most hereoic line in the whole novel.

Favourite elf quote is "If you want him, come and claim him... Ouch I broke a nail!" (Thanks whosever signature I read that off of.!)


----------



## Rian (Jan 23, 2002)

My favorite qoute? Hmm I have so many! Some have already been taken too. Here are few more, but not all, that I like.

Gandalf to Frodo; "All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us."

Gildor to Frodo; "Elves seldom give unguarded advice, for advice is a dangerous gift, even from the wise to the wise, and all courses may run ill."

Theoden to Saruman; "we will have peace, when you and all your works have perished - and the works of your dark master to whom you would deliver us."

Gimli at the paths of the dead; ' "Here is a thing unheard of!" he said. "An Elf will go underground and a Dwarf dare not!" '


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 24, 2002)

My favourite quote is when Sam offers to cook fish and chips for Gollum:
"Give me fish *now* and keep nassty chips!"

Kit


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 24, 2002)

Y'know, I can't help but have the feeling that the folks around here whose favorite quotes are Gollum quotes would like to pinch li'l Smeagol's cheeks and cuddle him. 

Edit: "He pinched me cheekses! Nassssty Kit Bagginses."


----------



## Beorn (Jan 24, 2002)

MODS: Might you merge these Three!

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=709

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1773

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2245


And before they do, everyone should look at the first two!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 25, 2002)

I've not got a copy with me so these may not be exact.

"it was the pity of Bilbo that may rule the fate of many."
Gandalf

"are you going to bury me?" 
Merry

"and I brought you here to test your heart?"
Galadriel

Frodo to Smeagol "where have you been?"
"sneaking!" Smeagol

"They are far"
Legolas

"i will take the ring" "but I do not know the way"
Frodo

"I know less than half of you half as much as I should like. And like less than half of you half as much as you desrevre"
Bilbo

I could on and on..........


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 25, 2002)

JoA, I almost have to agree. Gollum is the single most hilarious, as well as tragic, character, and nearly every phrase he utters is humorous. Good ole Gollum. 
But I still think this is one of the best quotes:

"What a pity that Bilbo didn't stab that vile creature, when he had the chance!"
"Pity? It was pity that stayed his hand. Pity, and Mercy: not to strike without need. And he has been well rewarded, Frodo. Be sure that he took so little hurt from the evil, and escaped in the end, because he began his ownership of the Ring so. With Pity."

Great quote, I say.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 25, 2002)

*.*

Pont,

Amen to that!!

That whole discussion between Gandalf & Frodo is by far IMHO the wisest and most valuable portion of the book (to mankind that is..) In fact I just about screamed "HOOO-RAYYY!" out loud in the theater when I saw the somewhat abridged version on screen (despite being WAY out of place in the story). One of my mental joys this year (and last).

As for another quote that gets to me.

It is the one when Eowyn awakes in the House of Healing and exclaims:

"The halfling, where is he? For he is Valiant! Eomer, you must make him a knight of the Riddermark.."

Or something to that effect. It gets me every time.

JoA


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 25, 2002)

Here are some of my favorites:

Far above the Ephel Duath in the West the night-sky was still dim and pale. There, peeping among the cloud-wrack above a dark tor high up in the mountains, Sam saw a white star twinkle for a while. The beauty of it smote his heart as he looked up out of the forsaken land, and hope returned to him. For like a shaft, clear and cold, the thougt pierced him that in the end the Shadow was only a small and passing thing: there was light and high beauty for ever beyond its reach. 

'Hinder me? Thou fool. No living man may hinder me!' Then Merry heard of all sounds in that hour the strangest. It seemed that Dernhelm laughed, and the clear voice was like the ring of steel. 'But no living man a I! You look upon a woman. Eowyn I am, Eomund's daughter. You stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him.' -Go Eowyn!!! 

'You have grown, Halfling,' he said. 'Yes, you have grown very much. You are wise and cruel. You have robbed my revenge of sweetness, and now I must go hence in bitterness in debt to your mercy. I hate it and you! Well, I go and I will trouble you no more.' - That isn't the entire passage, but it would be a bit to long to type the whole thing 

'I tried to save the shire, and it has been saved, but not or me. It must often be so, Sam, when things are in danger: some one has to give them up, lose them, so that others may keep them.' -that part is just so sad


----------



## StriderX (Jan 25, 2002)

Mine is my signature!


----------



## Thorin (Jan 25, 2002)

One of mine is the response of Aragorn to the Uruk-hai at Helm's Deep

"The king stays or comes at his own will." said Aragorn.
"Then what are you doing here?" they answered. "Why do you look out? Do you wish to see the greatness of our army? We are the fighting Uruk-hai!"
*"I looked out to see the dawn."* said Aragorn.

Doesn't that just crack you up? He could have challenged these fierce, arrogant orcs but instead he non-chalantly cracks a joke...You gotta love it!

My favorite is Gandalf's quote to Frodo to about Gollum.

"Death, I daresay he does. Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be to eager to deal out death in judgment. For even the wise cannot see all ends."


----------



## LadyEowyn (Jan 25, 2002)

'And it is aso said,' answered Frodo: 'Go not to the Elves for counsel, for they will say both no and yes.'

I really like this next quote, and I know it has been posted before, like 100 times, but, I'm going to type it out from the book, so, there won't be any mistakes.

'Deserves it! I daresay he does. Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judegment. For even the wise cannot see all ends.-Gandalf.

'Fool of a Took!' he growled. 'This is a serious journey, not a hobbit walking-party. Throw yourself in next time, and then you will be no further nuisance. Now be quiet!'-Gandalf. 

I love that quote.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StriderX _
> *Mine is my signature! *



Haha. I like that one too.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 25, 2002)

Well, everyone already picked mine...

I don't think anyone will pick this one, and I love it because it hints at what is possible in ME, what Gandalf would do if he had the power, and it points to the Silmarillion in order to really understand it.

Gandalf is explaining to Pippin his feeling about the Palantir that Pippin looked into (as they ride on Shadowfax together to Minas Tirith): "And how it draws one to itself! Have I not felt it? Even now my heart desires to test my will upon it, to see if I could not wrench it from him (Sauron) and turn it where I would -- to look across the wide seas of water and of time to Tirion the Fair, and perceive the unimaginable hand and mind of Feanor at their work, while both the White Tree and the Golden were in flower!"

OK I'm a Sil nerd...


----------



## Shuruga (Jan 28, 2002)

"Though Isenguard be strong and hard, as cold as stone and bare as bone",

"We go, we go, we go to war, to hew the stone, to break the door"


----------



## Firiel (Jan 28, 2002)

Many of my favorites have already been posted, but I'll add a few that have not:

THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING:

"I will help you to bear this burden, as long as it is yours to bear"

"But in the meantime, what course am I to take?"
"Towards danger, but not to rashly, nor too strait".

"Elan sila lumenn omentilmo: a star shines on the hour of our meeting"

"Well, sir, if I could grow apples like that, I'd call myself a gardener. But it was the singing that went to my heart, if you know what I mean"

"Yes sir. I don't know how to say it, but after last night I feel different. I seem to see ahead, in a kind of way. I know we are going to take a very long road, into darkness; but I know I can't turn back. It isn't to see Elves now, nor dragons, nor mountains that I want-- I don't rightly know what I want: but I have something to do before the end, and it lies ahead, not in the SHire. I must see it through sir, if you uderstand me."

"Shortcuts make for long delays, but inns make for longer ones"

"There's earth under his old feet, and clay on his fingers; wisdom in his bones, and both his eyes are open."

"Well, I saw what I saw, and I saw what I didn't"

"I am Aragorn, son of Arathorn, and if by life or death I can save you, I will"

"Yet such is the course of deeds that move the wheels of the world: small hands do them because they must, while the eyes of the great are elsewhere."

"Who of all the Wise could have forseen it? Or if they are wise, why should they expect to know it, until the hour has struck?"

"I think that in this matter it would be well to trust rather to their friendship than to great wisdom."

"Your hands shall flow with gold, yet over you gold shall have no dominion"

(Quotes from Two Towers in next post.  )


----------



## Anarchist (Jan 28, 2002)

The one I reeeeeeally enjoyed was when merry was at the houses of healing. Aragorn awakes him and he wants to smoke. Looking for his pack Aragorn says:
"Master Meriadoc, if you thing that I have passed through the mountains and the realm of Gondor with fire and sword to bring herbs to a careless soldier who throws away his gear you are mistaken." etc. etc. 
Then Aragorn leaves and Pippin among others says this:
"...My dear ass, your pack is lying by your bed and you had it on your back when I met you. He saw it all the time of course..." 
That was a great one. The most epic part is where Gandalf says to the Balrog "Go back to the shadow! You cannot pass!" Then, falling in the abyss he says: "Fly you fools!". That point raised the hair all over my body!


----------



## Mithril 2000 (Jan 28, 2002)

"BEHOLD THE KING!" at the coronation of Aragorn in ROTK, before the gates of Minas Tirith, uttered by the new Steward, Faramir. Re- read this passage ( in context) and tell me it doesn't give you goose bumps!


----------



## FrodetteBaggins (Jan 29, 2002)

Ok this is my favourite from the film...

PIPPIN: What about breakfast?
STRIDER: no time
PIPPIN: Second breakfast? Luncheon, Afternoon tea??
MERRY: I don't think he knows about afternoon tea pip.

I may be the only one but I LOVE THAT BIT!!

_'Strider throws apple and it hits Pippin on the head'_


----------



## Faramir (Jan 31, 2002)

One of my favorites is when the fellowship is caught in the snow on Caradhras. 

"It is no good going back while the storm holds.' said Aragorn. "We have passed no place on the way up that afforded more shelter than this cliff-wall we are under now." 

"Shelter!' muttered Sam. 'If this is shelter, then one wall and no roof make a house.'


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 12, 2002)

mmmmh i'll have to rereread the trilogy with a pen and some sheets to parks the pages where my fav. quotes are...i think there are quite many throughout the book, so if you don't mind i'll distilled all this at every visit of the site. 

yet, having just reread LOTR and its fabulous ending, one sentence sounded marvellous to me and quite attaching, it's frodo and sam rediscorvering a shattered and completely destroyed bag end, in hte third book, chapter 'the scouring of the shire', and standing in front of this ugly building of bricks that once was a lovley hobbit-hole covered with grass they say:

'It's mordor!' and one of them even adds 'Or worse, since we know what the place used to be' or smthg like that.

Anyway it's a nice way to express what i felt about ending the book: nothing can be worse than returning home after a period of adventure. You are in front of all teh changes that have occured to you, in you, and all around you. That nothing can ever be the same from one second to the other.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 22, 2002)

Bravo to all of you! You have captured the quotes I love, including the ones that bring me to tears. 

Another quote I love is at the Prancing Pony, when Butterbur tells Frodo he would not take up with a Ranger, he gets this reaction from Strider:
'Then who would you take up with?' asked Strider. 'A fat innkeeper who only remembers his own name because people shout it at him all day?'

Then later when Frodo says to Strider:
'I think one of his spies would--well, seem fairer and feel fouler, if you understand.'
'I see,' laughed Strider. 'I look foul and feel fair. Is that it?'

Talk about putting one's foot in one's mouth!


----------



## Quercus (Mar 2, 2002)

"Will you not put aside your doubt of me and let me go? I am weary, and full of grief, and afraid. But I have a deed to do, or to attempt, before I too am slain." Frodo to Faramir, in Ithilien.

"One for the Shire! The hobbit's bite is deep! You have a good blade, Frodo son of Drogo! Aragorn to Frodo, in Moria.

"Frodo, Mr. Frodo! Don't leave me here alone! It's your Sam calling. Don't go where I can't follow! Wake Up, Mr. Frodo! O wake up, Frodo, me dear, me dear. Wake up!" Sam to Frodo, at Cirith Ungol.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 21, 2002)

*Favorite sentence?*

I was wondering what you think is the best sentence (or sentences) from LOTR. There are already threads about best book, best chapter and best song, so I think this would be fun to discuss.
I have a few examples of sentences I really like:

(about Frodo when he's sitting on Amon Hen)



> He heard himself crying out: Never, never! Or was it: Verily I come, I come to you? He could not tell. Then as a flash from some other point of power there came to his mind another thought: Take it off! Take it off! Fool, take it off! Take off the Ring! The two powers strove in him. For a moment, perfectly balanced between their piercing points, he writhed, tormented. Suddenly he was himself again. Frodo, neither the Voice nor the Eye: free to choose. He took the Ring from his finger.



And this one, when Merry meets Pippin after beating the Nazgûl: 
'Are you going to bury me?' 

And of course Frodo:


> I tried to save the Shire, and it has been saved, but not for me. It must often be so, Sam, when things are in danger: some one has to give them up, lose them, so that others might keep them.



So, what do you like best?


----------



## Legolam (Mar 21, 2002)

> Pity? It was pity that stayed Bilbo's hand.



I love that one, and this:



> Do not be too quick to deal out death and judgement



or something like that!


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 21, 2002)

*two from a myriad*

Here are only a pair of favorite passages out of so very many possibilities, the second filled with sentence fragments which bother this English teacher not at all.



Only a few paces from the ashes of their fire the snow lay many feet deep, higher than the heads of the hobbits; in places it had been scooped and piled by the wind into great drifts against the cliff.

"If Gandalf would go before us with a bright flame, he might melt a path for you," said Legolas. The storm had troubled him little, and he alone of the Company remained still light of heart.

"If Elves could fly over mountains, they might fetch the Sun to save us," answered Gandalf. "But I must have something to work on. I cannot burn snow."




"Old fool!" he said "Old fool! This is my hour. Do you not know Death when you see it? Die now and curse in vain!" And with that he lifted high his sword and flames ran down the blade.

Gandalf did not move. And in that very moment, away behind in some courtyard of the City, a **** crowed. Shrill and clear he crowed, recking nothing of wizardry or war, welcoming only the morning that in the sky far above the shadows of death was coming with the dawn.

And as if in answer there came from far away another note. Horns, horns, horns. In dark Mindolluin's sides they dimly echoed. Great horns of the North wildly blowing. Rohan had come at last.


(Added on the edit: see how the protection of our noble Forum's profanity-filters have removed the "rooster" lest his presence offend us!)


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 21, 2002)

Now that I have the books in front of me, there are the two that have always been in my head since:



> Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the wiser cannot see all ends.
> _Gandalf to Frodo in The Shadow of the Past_



And the second, again with the subject of pity where Tolkien seem to have clear ideas of its importance:



> Do not scorn pity that is the gift of a gentle heart!
> _Faramir to Eowyn in The Steward and the King_


----------



## zeuqirne (Mar 21, 2002)

my favorite qoute was when Mr. Bilbo talked about Aragorn in front of the council...... here it goes:
_All that is gold does not glitter, 
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is strong does not wither;
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.

From the ashes a fire shall be woken,
A light from the shadows shall spring;
Renewed shall be blade that was broken:
The crownless again shall be king._


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Nov 6, 2020)

If you had to pick a favorite quote from the Lord of the Rings series, which would you choose?
My personal favorite is one that Gimli said in Imladris. He said: "Faithless is he, who says farewell when the road darkens."


----------



## grendel (Nov 6, 2020)

Chapter 2. The Shadow of the Past, Gandalf says to Frodo: "Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement."


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2020)

Also from the same passage as Grendel mentioned.
"Pity? It was Pity that stayed his hand. Pity, and Mercy: not to strike without need."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 7, 2020)

This is one of my favorite:



> Then Ilúvatar spoke, and he said: ‘Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Ilúvatar, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me, nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.’
> 
> - AINULINDALË


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Nov 10, 2020)

Not idly do the leaves of Lórien fall


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2020)

" 'Well, I'm back,' he said."

(I still owe Alcuin an explanation about that one  )


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Nov 11, 2020)

Inspiration for Arnie?


----------



## grendel (Nov 11, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> " 'Well, I'm back,' he said."



I often dream of saying that to my wife after an extended absence, and leaving it at that.

I note that Tolkien never did record Rosie's reply...


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 12, 2020)

grendel said:


> I note that Tolkien never did record Rosie's reply...


Indirectly, it can be deduced by combining Appendices B and C:
twelve younger siblings for Elanor the Fair.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 12, 2020)

She must have said "Yes!" a lot. 😁


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Nov 13, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knew who, in The Fellowship of the Ring, says this quote:
“The world is indeed full of peril, and in it there are many dark places; but still there is much that is fair, and though in all lands love is now mingled with grief, it grows perhaps the greater.” 
Could someone tell me if they know?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 13, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> She must have said "Yes!" a lot. 😁


Apart from the Green Dragon, there's not a lot to do in Hobbiton of an evening


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 13, 2020)

Lily-Victoria Thorn said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew who, in The Fellowship of the Ring, says this quote:
> “The world is indeed full of peril, and in it there are many dark places; but still there is much that is fair, and though in all lands love is now mingled with grief, it grows perhaps the greater.”
> Could someone tell me if they know?


A lucky hit!  It sounded like something Galadriel might say, so I checked Book Two, chapter VI "Lothlórien" in "Fellowship", perhaps five pages from the end of the chapter. The Fellowship are being led blindfolded and have not yet reached Cerin Amroth, and Haldir is chatting with Merry. The paragraph begins "Not even to see fair Lothlórien?" said Haldir; the rest of the paragraph is your quote.


----------



## Culaeron (Nov 13, 2020)

I travel for work, have done so for over 20 years. Bilbo’s Walking Song is the most applicable to my life. I tease my wife about having it read at my funeral when I finally tire and head west.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Nov 14, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> A lucky hit!  It sounded like something Galadriel might say, so I checked Book Two, chapter VI "Lothlórien" in "Fellowship", perhaps five pages from the end of the chapter. The Fellowship are being led blindfolded and have not yet reached Cerin Amroth, and Haldir is chatting with Merry. The paragraph begins "Not even to see fair Lothlórien?" said Haldir; the rest of the paragraph is your quote.


Thank you, Olorgando!


----------



## frodolives7601 (Dec 5, 2020)

Lily-Victoria Thorn said:


> If you had to pick a favorite quote from the Lord of the Rings series, which would you choose?
> My personal favorite is one that Gimli said in Imladris. He said: "Faithless is he, who says farewell when the road darkens."


My favorite is from "Many Meetings" in _FOTR_ and appears when Gandalf is pondering Frodo's fate:

'He is not half through yet, and to what he will come in the end not even Elrond can foretell. Not to evil, I think. He may become like a glass filled with a clear light for eyes to see that can.'


----------



## Chaostyr (Dec 5, 2020)

“- Gimli: Legolas! Two already!
- Legolas: I'm on seventeen!
- Gimli: Huh? I'll have no pointy-ear outscoring me!"


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Dec 7, 2020)

Chaostyr said:


> “- Gimli: Legolas! Two already!
> - Legolas: I'm on seventeen!
> - Gimli: Huh? I'll have no pointy-ear outscoring me!"


Did this happen in the books? I don't remember it...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 7, 2020)

Sounds like the movie.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 8, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sounds like the movie.


It is the movie. Legolas is on twenty in the book.


----------



## Chaostyr (Dec 8, 2020)

Lily-Victoria Thorn said:


> Did this happen in the books? I don't remember it...


Yes this was during the battle of Helm's Deep in the movies. I figured we could use movies or books.


----------



## grendel (Dec 8, 2020)

" 'And it is also said,' answered Frodo: '_Go not to the Elves for counsel, for they will say both no and yes_.' "

(I wonder who said that originally?)


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2021)

"The wise speak only of what they know, Grima son of Galmod. A witless worm you have become. Therefore be silent, and keep your forked tongue behind your teeth. I have not passed through fire and death to bandy crooked words with a serving-man till the lightning falls."


----------



## ulfang (Mar 29, 2021)

my favourate has to be You will give me the _Ring_ freely! In place of the Dark Lord you will set up a Queen. And I shall not be dark, but beautiful and terrible as the Morning and the Night!.. etc


----------



## Licky Linguist (May 29, 2021)

This is one paragraph which I re-read thrice each time I read Lord of the Rings:

"And, Legolas, When the torches are kindled and the men walk on the sandy floors under the echoing domes, ah!then, Legolas, gems and crystals and veins of precious ore glint in the polished walls; and the light glows trough folded marbles, shell-like, translucent as the living hands of Queen Galadriel. There are columns of white and saffron and dawn-rose, Legolas, fluted and twisted into dreamlike forms; they spring up from many-coloured floors to meet the glistening pendants of the roof: wings, ropes curtains as fine as frozen clouds; spears, banners, pinnacles of suspended palaces! Still lakes mirror them: a glimmering world looks up from dark pools covered with clear glass; cities, such as the mind of Durin could scarce have imagined in his sleep, stretch on through avenues and pillared courts, on into the dark recesses where no light can home. And plink! a silver drop falls, and the round wrinkles in the glass make all the towers bend and waver like weeds and corals in the grotto of the sea. Then evening comes: they fade and twinkle out; the tourches pass on into another chamber and another dream.There are chamber, Legolas; hall opening out of hall, dome after dome, stairs beyond stairs; and still the winding paths lead on into the mountains' hearth. Caves! The Caverns of Helm's Deep! Happy was he chance that drove me there! It makes me weep to leave them."


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 31, 2021)

Does anyone have any Silmarillion quotes? I like this one, but a friend asked me of more (not really, but as they asked for one I need to spam a lot of them): “But Fingolfin gleamed beneath it as a star; for his mail was overlaid with silver, and his blue shield was set with crystals; and he drew his sword Ringil, that glittered like ice.”

Actually, I like the whole part about his death. Definitely my favorite son of Finwë.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 31, 2021)

'Hail, Gurthang! No lord or loyalty dost thou know, save the hand that wieldeth thee. From no blood wilt thou shrink. Wilt thou therefore take Turin Turambar, wilt thou slay me swiftly?'

And from the blade rang a cold voice in answer: 'Yea, I will drink thy blood gladly, so that I may forget the blood of Beleg my master, and the blood of Brandir slain unjustly. I will slay thee swiftly.'


----------



## Miguel (Jul 6, 2021)

"But as the third age of the captivity of Melko drew on, the Dwarves became troubled, and they spoke to King Thingol, saying that the Valar had not rooted out utterly the evils of the North, and now the remnant, having long multiplied in the dark, were coming forth once more and roaming far and wide. 'There are fell beasts,' they said, 'in the land east of the mountains, and your ancient kindred that dwell there are flying from the plains to the hills.'
And ere long the evil creatures came even to Beleriand, over passes in the mountains, or up from the south through the dark forests. Wolves there were, or creatures that walked in wolf-shapes, and other fell beings of shadow; and among them were the Orcs, who afterwards wrought ruin in Beleriand: but they were yet few and wary, and did but smell out the ways of the land, awaiting the return of their lord. Whence they came, or what they were, the Elves knew not then, thinking them perhaps to be Avari who had become evil and savage in the wild; in which they guessed all too near, it is said."


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Jul 12, 2022)

For me its this


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 12, 2022)

These two:


----------



## Ent (Jul 12, 2022)

For me, it's something I feel we should all adopt as one of the keystones of our lives.

"I am not certain, so I will say no more." (Gandalf)


----------



## Elassar (Jul 12, 2022)

"


----------



## Ent (Jul 12, 2022)

Elassar said:


> View attachment 14411"



Likely true. I cannot imagine why I would. 
A well-placed meme can be deft, pertinent and instructive, intending to deliver a necessary message or make an appropriate point.

Sadly though, it seems "Memeing" has become so commonplace - almost a 'way of life' for some - and has lost its impact through severe overuse. 
A meme for a meme's sake has only one point and purpose.

I tend to ignore them, somewhat like speed limit signs.
Of course, at times, ignoring things can have a distinctly negative result..! 🧐


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 16, 2022)

“Fool of a Took!"​Joke aside,  
It's probably this: 

“In one thing you have not changed, dear friend," said Aragorn: "you still speak in riddles."
"What? In riddles?" said Gandalf. "No! *For I was talking aloud to myself. A habit of the old: they choose the wisest person present to speak to*; the long explanations needed by the young are wearying.”
-------------

Although, Tolkien have so awesome dialogues, that is very hard to choose.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 16, 2022)

Arise, arise, Riders of Théoden!
Fell deeds awake: fire and slaughter!
spear shall be shaken, shield be splintered,
a sword-day, a red day, ere the sun rises!
Ride now, ride now! Ride to Gondor!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jul 16, 2022)

I think my favorite quote changes almost daily, but for now it is:

"There is no curse in Elvish, Entish, or the tongues of Men for this treachery."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

One of my favorites must be:
"Oft hope is borne when all is forlorn." -Legolas Greenleaf

And from the movies, most likely:

"The ones that really mattered, full of darkness and danger they were, and sometimes you didn't want to know the end, because how could the end be happy? But in the end, it's only a passing thing. Even darkness will pass, a new day will come, and when the Sun shines, it'll shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stuck with you, that meant something, even if you were to small to understand why." - Samwise Gamgee



Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I think my favorite quote changes almost daily, but for now it is:


I can relate to this. Constantly rereading and finding new favorites, but these have held true.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 17, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Arise, arise, Riders of Théoden!
> Fell deeds awake: fire and slaughter!
> spear shall be shaken, shield be splintered,
> a sword-day, a red day, ere the sun rises!
> Ride now, ride now! Ride to Gondor!


This could also pass as my favourite


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

Elassar said:


> This could also pass as my favourite


It is a beautiful quote indeed. I also love the poems in LOTR.
My favorite is probably the Song of Nimrodel, which I have put music to so that I can sing.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 17, 2022)

`I will take the Ring,' he said, `though I do not know the way.'

It's the second part that makes this quote memorable


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 17, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> `I will take the Ring,' he said, `though I do not know the way.'
> 
> It's the second part that makes this quote memorable


A beautiful quote. 

I love this oe too-- it is so absolutely selfless and generous, his words of not knowing the way.. It shows beyond a sliver of doubt that he is not doing this quest for himself or his own exultation and praise, but for all of Middle-Earth, and most, for his friends.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 5, 2022)

"And while you've been trapessing in foreign parts, chasing Black Men up mountains...they've been and dug up Bagshot Row and ruined my taters!"
--The Gaffer--

Honorable Mention:
"What's come of his weskit? I don't hold with wearing ironmongery, whether it wears well or no."
--The Gaffer--


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 5, 2022)

This one is another of my favorites:

" Yet it is not our part to master all the tides of this world, but to do what is in us for the succour of those years wherein we are set, uprooting the evil in the fields that we know, so that those who live after may have clean earth to till. What weather they shall have is not ours to rule. "


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 6, 2022)

Maybe it's not a proper quote since the words were not spoken by a character, but these are some of my favorite words from Tolkien:

_"And all the host laughed and wept...And he sang to them...until their hearts, wounded with sweet words, overflowed, and their joy was like swords, and they passed in thought out to regions where pain and delight flow together and tears are the very wine of blessedness."_


----------



## Halasían (Aug 6, 2022)

_"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."_
- Bilbo Baggins​


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 6, 2022)

Found an older thread full of LOTR quotes too and merged it with this one 😬


----------



## 2DUECES (Aug 16, 2022)

Galadriel​Even the smallest person can change the course of the future


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 16, 2022)

"...the cost of professional typing by the ten-fingered was beyond my means."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> "Yet it is not our part to master all the tides of this world, but to do what is in us for the succour of those years wherein we are set, uprooting the evil in the fields that we know, so that those who live after may have clean earth to till. What weather they shall have is not ours to rule. "


Truly, who spoke that? It sounds fitting to be spoken by one of the Valar!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> "...the cost of professional typing by the ten-fingered was beyond my means."





Vilisse said:


> Truly, who spoke that? It sounds fitting to be spoken by one of the Valar!


Sauron in the Third Age?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 16, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Sauron in the Third Age?


Well, that was the wrong quote. I meant the quote of @Elbereth Vala Varda.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 16, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Well, that was the wrong quote. I meant the quote of @Elbereth Vala Varda.


That one was by Gandalf to Frodo.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 16, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Sauron in the Third Age?


"Sounds like orc mischief to me!"



Olorgando said:


> Sauron in the Third Age?


If either of these are quotes from Sauron, they must be from: "The Book of Lost, Unfinished, Torn into Tiny Bits, Taped Back Together, Hidden Under An Old Rug In the Attic Tales". (Third Edition With Illustrations by A Randomly-Selected Passerby)


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 16, 2022)

The last chapter, down to the last few paragraphs, and the last we will ever hear of the thoughts of our good friend whom we will dearly miss:

*"And then it seemed to him that as in his dream in the house of Bombadil, the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise."*

...words not spoken by any character in the books, I believe. However, in the movie, in Minas Tirith Pippin is certain he's about to die as a troll is hammering its way toward him through a nearby door. Gandalf speaks a version of these words to comfort Pippin during his moments of fear.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes. Here is the quote:

Pippin: "I didn't think it would end this way." 
Gandalf: "End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path, one that we all must take. The grey rain curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass. And then you see it."
Pippin: "What, Gandalf?" "See what?"
Gandalf: "White shores, and beyond. A far green country, under a swift sunrise."
Pippin: "That's not so bad."
Gandalf: "No, no it isn't."

Here is the clip:


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Yes. Here is the quote:
> 
> Pippin: "I didn't think it would end this way."
> Gandalf: "End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path, one that we all must take. The grey rain curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass. And then you see it."
> ...


Thank you for providing the scene, Oh Gracious Lady Starkindler.
In spite of some flaws in the content of the words being spoken to Pippin, I still love the scene. We see Gandalf at his kindest and an exchange between the two which fully cancels out the "fool of a Took" comment from Moria which always bothers me.

Although, "fool of a Took" is not out of character for Gandalf: 

*"Do not meddle in the affairs of Wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger."*


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Indeed. The "Fool of a Took" seems more to me just how Gandalf feels at that moment. Of course, the anger was probably better aimed at the situation than at Pippin, but regardless, it is very in-character.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 17, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> In spite of some flaws


For me, the greatest flaw was the image of Gandalf cowering with Pippin while others were fighting. Totally out of character for Gandalf.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me, the greatest flaw was the image of Gandalf cowering with Pippin while others were fighting. Totally out of character for Gandalf.


That was very much not Gandalf. He is full of courage, and he would much rather fight than stand alone and cower. Indeed, that was the attitude of most every soldier, to fight and die for the glory of their Kingdom.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me, the greatest flaw was the image of Gandalf cowering with Pippin while others were fighting. Totally out of character for Gandalf.


I agree Pippin is "cowering" as depicted in the scene. Gandalf though? I'd agree to "temporary defensive posture" but not "cowering". Gandalf looks ready to spring into action to me. 😎

The flaw with the "white shores" part of the quote I was referring to is that Gandalf seems to be telling Pippin that if he dies here his spirit will go to Valinor.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 17, 2022)

Well, I confess to not having watched that scene since seeing it in the theater, but it sure seemed like cowering to me, at the time-- especially compared to my mental picture of him, from the book:

_In rode the Lord of the Nazgul. A great black shape against the fires beyond he loomed up, grown to a vast menace of despair. In rode the Lord of the Nazgul, under the archway that no enemy ever yet had passed, and all fled from his face.

All save one. There waiting, silent and still in the space before the Gate, sat Gandalf upon Shadowfax: Shadowfax who alone among the free horses of the earth endured the terror, unmoving, steadfast as a graven image in Rath Dinen._


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, I confess to not having watched that scene since seeing it in the theater, but it sure seemed like cowering to me, at the time-- especially compared to my mental picture of him, from the book:
> 
> _In rode the Lord of the Nazgul. A great black shape against the fires beyond he loomed up, grown to a vast menace of despair. In rode the Lord of the Nazgul, under the archway that no enemy ever yet had passed, and all fled from his face.
> 
> All save one. There waiting, silent and still in the space before the Gate, sat Gandalf upon Shadowfax: Shadowfax who alone among the free horses of the earth endured the terror, unmoving, steadfast as a graven image in Rath Dinen._


Now I see. We are not talking about the same part of "the scene". Regarding the "Gandalf versus the Nazgul" portion of the scene, we have no dispute.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 17, 2022)

No, we're talking about the same scene, the one with Pippin. I just quoted the Gate scene as one -- of several-- scenes in the book which contributed to my conception of Gandalf. 

I'll add that I haven't seen the respective scene in the EE where the Witch-king breaks Gandalf's staff. I do have the EE's -- but I'm afraid that if I watched that scene, I might smash my TV in a fit of rage.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No, we're talking about the same scene, the one with Pippin. I just quoted the Gate scene as one -- of several-- scenes in the book which contributed to my conception of Gandalf.
> 
> I'll add that I haven't seen the respective scene in the EE where the Witch-king breaks Gandalf's staff. I do have the EE's -- but I'm afraid that if I watched that scene, I might smash my TV in a fit of rage.


OK. I get it now. I was confused earlier. 😎


----------



## arivista (Aug 17, 2022)

I am not sure whether I would call it _favourite _quote, but me and my brother oftentimes used this quote when the other one said something wrong or stupid:


> Tell me, friend, when did you abandon reason for madness?


(Yeah, without "Saruman the Wise").


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

arivista said:


> I am not sure whether I would call it _favourite _quote, but me and my brother oftentimes used this quote when the other one said something wrong or stupid:
> 
> (Yeah, without "Saruman the Wise").


That is so clever! "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!" from The Hobbit became a classic for me. 

Also from the movies the "Don't be hasty!" accompanied by a tap on the nose has seemed a very popular usage among my Tolkien-friends.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> That is so clever! "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!" from The Hobbit became a classic for me.
> 
> Also from the movies the "Don't be hasty!" accompanied by a tap on the nose has seemed a very popular usage among my Tolkien-friends.


For me, it's from the Silmarillion:

"I hear thee; so be it!" is often one that pops up in my mind (but I never speak it out loud).


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Never you speak it out loud?

I suppose I am a bit daring then. "Nauva i nauva" and "Avaro naeth" are frequently used phrases for me...


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Sep 19, 2022)

This one


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 19, 2022)

Anything by Galadriel. The arguments between Aragorn and Éowyn and Éowyn and Faramir.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 19, 2022)

Those are good ones too...

This was another one of my personal favorites:

Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens," said Gimli.
"Maybe," said Elrond, "but let him not vow to walk in the dark, who has not seen the nightfall.
— The Fellowship of the Ring, The Ring goes South


----------



## Ent (Oct 1, 2022)

Treebeard speaks one of my favorite lines.
"Huorns will help". 

Of course, their part was rather small...they just buried the greater part of Isengard's army.
But the army needed to be routed first.

I've just always gathered a certain sense of 'doom' from those three little words... "Huorns will help."


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 1, 2022)

I think they did more than just bury them.

In case you missed it in the Joke thread:


----------



## Ent (Oct 1, 2022)

I did miss that. Thanks for adding.
And, it goes a _long_ way in demonstrating my general theories about the cognitive capabilities of humankind.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

Rosie Cotton said:


> 'Hinder me? Thou fool. No living man may hinder me!' Then Merry heard of all sounds in that hour the strangest. It seemed that Dernhelm laughed, and the clear voice was like the ring of steel. 'But no living man a I! You look upon a woman. Eowyn I am, Eomund's daughter. You stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him.' -Go Eowyn!!!


This


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

It's not slapstick. nor is it even terribly obvious, but there are some pretty funny "asides" spoken or thought in LOTR.
They aren't my favorite quotes over all, but I still like them, because they lighten the mood.
So, some of my favorites, and as it happens, one from each book.

*FOTR*, ...Woody End, The morning after meeting (and partying!) with the Elves:
_Pippin:_ "Did you ask about the sniffing?"
_Frodo (with his mouth full of breakfast) :_ "We didn't discuss it."
_Pippin:_ "You should have. I'm sure it's very important." 

Seems like normal conversation where Pippin is concerned about their peril.
But it's funny because of Pippin's age compared to Frodo's; he's about half his age.
So here you have a teenager (tweenager?) very self assuredly not only advising _but_ _also admonishing_ his elder, an adult twice his years.
Which is partly the reason Frodo snapped at him in reply, saying that if it were that important Glorfindal wouldn't have told them anything. 

*TT* ....Fangorn, the Three Hunters and Gandalf making plans:
_Aragorn (addressing Gandalf) :_ ...You still speak in riddles.
_Gandalf (who had been half distracted with his own thoughts):_ What? In riddles? No! For I was talking aloud to myself. A habit if the old: they choose the wisest person present to speak to: the long explanations needed by the young are wearying.

A very gentle rebuke to Aragorn. Aragorn is chrnologically old by normal human standards, yet Gandalf (Olorin) being thousand of years older, if not ageless,
will not divulge all his thoughts to a "youngster". 

*ROTK *... The Scouring of the Shire, The Gaffer still befuddled about everything, even Sam's fame
_Frodo:_ [Sam's] now one of the most famous people in all the lands...
_Gaffer_: ...I can see he's been mixing in strange company. What's come of his weskit? I don't hold with wearing ironmongery, whether it wears well or no.

omg... the Gaffer's response was pure Tolkien drollery. I just burst out laughing when I first read it.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

The Enting said:


> Treebeard speaks one of my favorite lines.
> "Huorns will help".
> 
> Of course, their part was rather small...they just buried the greater part of Isengard's army.
> ...


Ditto...very ominous 😬


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 1, 2022)

Deimos said:


> It's not slapstick. nor is it even terribly obvious, but there are some pretty funny "asides" spoken or thought in LOTR.
> They aren't my favorite quotes over all, but I still like them, because they lighten the mood.
> So, some of my favorites, and as it happens, one from each book.
> 
> ...


lol I actually came here to post one of the funnier quotes:
“For LOBELIA SACKVILLE-BAGGINS, as a PRESENT, on a case of silver spoons. Bilbo believed that she had acquired a good many of his spoons, while he was away on his former journey. Lobelia knew that quite well. When she arrived later in the day, she took the point at once, but she also took the spoons.”

I can just imagine:
"I'M SO OFFENDED!!" *scoops the spoons into her bag and walks off with her nose in the air*


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 1, 2022)

So many wonderful quotes. Here is mine

_I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold, and leaves of gold there grew:
Of wind I sang, a wind there came and in the branches blew.
Beyond the Sun, beyond the Moon, the foam was on the Sea,
And by the strand of Ilmarin there grew a golden Tree.
Beneath the stars of Ever-eve in Eldamar it shone,
In Eldamar beside the walls of Elven Tirion.
There long the golden leaves have grown upon the branching years,
While here beyond the Sundering Seas now fall the Elven-tears.
O Lórien! The Winter comes, the bare and leafless Day;
The leaves are falling in the stream, the river flows away.
O Lórien! Too long I have dwelt upon this Hither Shore
And in a fading crown have twined the golden elanor.
But if of ships I now should sing, what ship would come to me,
What ship would bear me ever back across so wide a Sea?_


😭


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> lol I actually came here to post one of the funnier quotes:
> “For LOBELIA SACKVILLE-BAGGINS, as a PRESENT, on a case of silver spoons. Bilbo believed that she had acquired a good many of his spoons, while he was away on his former journey. Lobelia knew that quite well. When she arrived later in the day, she took the point at once, but she also took the spoons.”
> 
> I can just imagine:
> "I'M SO OFFENDED!!" *scoops the spoons into her bag and walks off with her nose in the air*


Yep, great one too. Tolkien really understood human nature.


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 1, 2022)

Sombre rather than inspirational...

_It was Sam's first view of a battle of Men against Men, and he did not like it much. He was glad that he could not see the dead face. He wondered what the man's name was and where he came from; and if he was really evil of heart, or what lies or threats had led him on the long march from his home; and if he would rather have stayed there in peace._

I wonder if this was in fact Tolkien's own feelings coming through when he first saw a dead enemy on the western front?


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

Ugluk said:


> Sombre rather than inspirational...
> 
> _It was Sam's first view of a battle of Men against Men, and he did not like it much. He was glad that he could not see the dead face. He wondered what the man's name was and where he came from; and if he was really evil of heart, or what lies or threats had led him on the long march from his home; and if he would rather have stayed there in peace._
> 
> I wonder if this was in fact Tolkien's own feelings coming through when he first saw a dead enemy on the western front?


 Pretty sure it was. 
A lot, and I mean _a lot_, of what he mentions or describes, in LOTR can be traced directly or indirectly to his experiences in The Great War.
Sam's relationship and loyalty to Frodo is a composite of the heroic batmen he knew (and watched die). 
He said in one of his letters that he felt his own batman was his superior in character.


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 1, 2022)

Deimos said:


> Pretty sure it was.
> A lot, and I mean _a lot_, of what he mentions or describes, in LOTR can be traced directly or indirectly to his experiences in The Great War.
> Sam's relationship and loyalty to Frodo is a composite of the heroic batmen he knew (and watched die).
> He said in one of his letters that he felt his own batman was his superior in character.


Much like Lord Nelson's quote: "_Aft the_ _more honour_ – _forward the better man_"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 1, 2022)

@Squint-eyed Southerner , what is that GIF of?


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 1, 2022)

Story of my life these days!

_One thought drives out another_


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2022)

Ugluk said:


> Story of my life these days!
> 
> _One thought drives out another_


omg...so true


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 1, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> @Squint-eyed Southerner , what is that GIF of?


A man pulling a branch down and then it swinging back up and smacking him in the face.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 2, 2022)

Or a Huorn.


----------



## Elassar (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Deimos (Oct 2, 2022)

Elassar said:


> View attachment 16187


I've always liked Bilbo's view of going out for even just a short walk.
Tolkien was walker; took long walks up to 10 miles in one day, until ill health in later years put a stop to it.


----------



## Ent (Oct 2, 2022)

Deimos said:


> _a lot_, of what he mentions or describes


it would be interesting for someone to pull all that together into a single writing, and post it here. (hint...! )
the _dead marshes_ for example, he cites as having in part their 'inspiration' from the Somme in France... though he says a greater part of the inspiration came from elsewhere as well. (can't recall the 'elsewhere' at the moment.
apparently in the Somme the rains would come in, pool up, and the bodies could be seen in the waters...left a memory with him!!


----------



## Erzuu (Oct 2, 2022)

Ugluk said:


> Story of my life these days!
> 
> _One thought drives out another_


That is true! Deffinetly at middle of the night when all stress is spinning in your mind.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 2, 2022)

The Enting said:


> Deimos said:
> 
> 
> > _a lot_, of what he mentions or describes
> ...


Erm ... such a "writing" already exists, I would propose, in John Garth's 2003 book "Tolkien and the Great War".
My paperback has a ©2019 cover design and the remark "'Tolkien' - now a major motion picture". And runs to about 310 pages of text, including end notes and index just under 400 pages, plus a few Roman numerals of preface. I've read it through at least twice, and in sections more often, but trying to compress it into the size of a post here ... 🥶


----------



## Ent (Oct 2, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... such a "writing" already exists, I would propose, in John Garth's 2003 book "Tolkien and the Great War".
> My paperback has a ©2019 cover design and the remark "'Tolkien' - now a major motion picture". And runs to about 310 pages of text, including end notes and index just under 400 pages, plus a few Roman numerals of preface. I've read it through at least twice, and in sections more often, but trying to compress it into the size of a post here ... 🥶


Yes, I knew that it did. 
Yet not all may have it in their libraries - and a 'brief' can always be a profitable thing to stimulate the thinking and fulfill the inquisitiveness. 
Also my personal interest would be in what Tolkien himself had to say about those things that he extracted from. I know of several who "infer" extractions from his experiences... but without foundation from his own writings/interviews/words. 

I've not read Mr. Garth yet, so I cannot speak to how he handles things.

I'm just always interested in what we can manage to add here to TTF for the users' benefit - especially those who would not otherwise want to or be able to fund all the books.

Perhaps you could add a decent book review of Mr. Garth's works for us too?? (See... I'm insufferable..!!)


----------



## Deimos (Oct 3, 2022)

Read his letters....lots of "primary source" info there.


----------



## Ent (Oct 3, 2022)

Deimos said:


> Read his letters....lots of "primary source" info there.


Indeed.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 3, 2022)

Though the question is about LOTR. 😄


----------



## Ent (Oct 3, 2022)

Right.
Here's one that incorporates a good axiom to apply to much..!

Frodo: ‘What’s made you change your mind about climbing?’ 
Sam: ‘I haven’t changed my mind. But it’s only sense: put the one lowest as is most likely to slip'....'no sense in killing two with one fall.’


----------



## Erzuu (Oct 3, 2022)

“No! For I was talking aloud to myself. A habit of the old: they choose the wisest person present to speak to; the long explanations needed by the young are wearying."
-Gandalf


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 3, 2022)

_Gimli rose and planted his feet firmly apart: his hand gripped the handle of his axe, and his dark eyes flashed. 'Give me your name, horse-master, and I will give you mine, and more besides,' he said._

you go, Gimli! 😀

BTW, for an "Everything Tolkien" thread, there's this:








Favorite Quote from Tolkien's Work


What are your favorite songs/poems/quotes/lines from the book? If someone else has already started one about favorite lines from the book, please let me know. I personally have way too many favorites. my three favorite are: "All that is gold does not glitter, Not all those who wander are...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

